# 2014 Giant defy 0 advanced, very stiff?



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

I recently purchased a new old stock 2014 giant defy advanced 0. The bike is great and shifts great with the new Di-2. The thing is extremely responsive climbing and I have it set up with avenger 25 X 40 carbon carbon clinchers and run schwalbe one tubeless 25's with about 85-90 psi. This bike has the d shaped seat tube which doesn't have much give.

I am coming from a Neuvation carbon framed bike Di-2 bike (which is actually a (Trigon 29?) 2012 model, which also a great bike. It had a 25 mm round carbon seat post 

While I love the new bike, the ride is very stiff, to the point of being brutal. With the schwalbe 25's and running tubeless I did not anticipate this stiff of ride. Some specifics about me 6', 200 lbs, 55, and ridden bikes for 30+ years and this is my 4th carbon bike with all utegra drive trains and the last 2 being Di-2's.

Any body have one of these that has experienced the stiffness of of this frame and seat post? I like the stiffness for normal riding but wow, you hit some rough spots in the pavement and it jars you.


----------



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

Enclosed below is the response I got back from Big shark about the defy. Big shark is the closest Giant dealer and also I have found the to be extremely knowledgeable. 
Fit on the bike is not really an issue as I have tweaked it to be as good as possible based on 20 + years of cycling.


Jack,
Complaints about the Defy carbon bikes in terms of comfort are not common, but everyone has a different feel for bikes. It sounds like you have every damping device you can possibly have, so it's not likely that anything can change with the 2014 model to make it more compliant.
The 2015 Defy gets a different frame altogether, as well as the new post. The post from the new bike can not be fitted to the 2014 model, but then again, it's not the only feature that would make the 2015 a more comfortable ride.
One thing that comes to mind is your fit on the bike. Maybe having someone look at you and how you fit might bring up a couple of things that could change.
Sorry that I don't have more answers for you. As I said, it's not a typical complaint for that model.
tk

On Fri, Apr 10, 2015 at 8:18 AM, Jack Mentink <[email protected]> wrote:
Tim

I recently purchased a 2014 Giant defy advanced 0 that was a new old stock bike. Great bike, with Di-2 shifting and all. The only problem is the bike is brutally stiff, which surprised me being carbon fiber. I am coming from a 2012 Carbon fiber Trigon bike that was quite a bit more forgiving. I have set it up with 25MM tubeless tires and run them at 85 psi, but it is still stiff. In looking at the bike, the main cause I am thinking is the stock D shaped seat post that appears to be very inflexible. 

Does Giant make a more flexible seat post for this model? I notice they changed the seat post for the 2015 Defy’s and figured they were trying to get a little more flex in them to make them a little more comfortable. Any help would be appreciated.


Jack Mentink
10350 Vineyard Drive
Rolla, MO 65401


----------



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

I have 2015 Defy Advanced Pro and 2013 Defy Composite. I always feel both bikes are very comfortable just like the bikes come with suspensions, no matter D-Fuse or Vector composite seatposts, T600 or T700 frames. Both bikes have 25mm tires, and I usually run them between 90-100 psi. 

I agree with Big Shark..... maybe check your fit on the bike. When I bought my first Defy (Defy 2), it took me a few months to get a comfortable position.


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Well just to add to this. I rode my new 2015 SL 0 over the winter holidays on vacation for 2 weeks. The bike was brutally stiff. I can only attribute this to the stock Zipp 202 wheels which IMO are more suited for cyclocross than endurance road riding. I sold them as soon as I got back and ordered some custom lower profile wheels which I am still waiting for. I'll update my thoughts on the bike when I get the new wheels. Just my 2¢


----------



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

My avenger carbon wheels are similar to a 202 in that they are 25 wide by 40 DEEP. Could be that the wheels are pretty stiff that is causing some of the problem.

My last carbon bike had 23 wide by 50 deep Chinese carbon clinchers that were really stiff. I'm thinking they were stiffer than my current avengers.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

Maybe you should switch to the stock wheels just to see if the avengers are the issue. You could always upgrade the stock wheels with a similar shape if that's the issue. Honestly Defy and stiff ride are usually not words you hear together.


----------



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

GOTA said:


> Maybe you should switch to the stock wheels just to see if the avengers are the issue. You could always upgrade the stock wheels with a similar shape if that's the issue. Honestly Defy and stiff ride are usually not words you hear together.


I actually bought the bike without wheels and purchased the avenger wheels later. After riding nice carbon clinchers for the last several years not sure I could go back to alloy wheels. Softer I guess, but I do like the deeper shape and the lightness, and the responsiveness.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

Unless money isn't an option there are always tradeoffs. Finding the right wheels, pedals, saddle etc... is just as hard as finding the right bike.


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

I have a 2013 Defy Advanced SL, it has the integrated seatpost. I had no intention of buying the bike before I test rode it but I fell in love with it ( The dealer let me have it for the weekend). 

I am 6ft 4 255lbs so we put bomb proof Profile Design wheels on it and I run Vittoria Rubio Pro Slick 25 mm tires.

I find the bike to be plenty stiff and quite responsive and comfortable. I was coming off a Moots Vamoots CR so maybe that's why the bike feels more zippy and responsive. I found the Ti frame to be comfortable but not that responsive.


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

PS, I agree with the others. I had mine professionally fit and "dialed" added speedplay zeros with longer spindles. I have had it for 2 years and I have no regrets.


----------

